# Need help with Eclipse SWT setup



## SeaHag (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm using Eclipse 3.2.4 and just trying to compile a simple hello world SWT program but getting this error;


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3452 or swt-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	at HelloWorldSWT.main(HelloWorldSWT.java:6)
```

I need help setting up the library paths and SWT in general.


----------



## varnie (Jul 12, 2010)

I faced the same problem and being unable to solve it. Any ideas, anybody?


----------



## killnine (Dec 1, 2010)

Check out these:
* http://www.eclipse.org/swt/faq.php#missingdll
* http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-628277.html

Personally, I've found Eclipse on FreeBSD a rather bad option, IntelliJ IDEA is much better (and all Java).


----------

